# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  700,000 year-old horse DNA sequenced

## Maciamo

I just found this article from the BBC.




> A fragment of a fossilised bone thought to be more than 700,000 years old has yielded the genome of an ancient relative of modern-day horses.
> 
> This predates all previous ancient DNA sequences by more than 500,000 years.
> 
> The study in the journal Nature was made possible because the bone was found preserved in Canadian permafrost following the animal's demise.


This sounds promising for the sequencing of ancient human DNA. The human equivalent of that period is Homo Erectus.

----------


## LeBrok

Let's hope for Siberian permafrost giving us some nice surprises from Hominid line.

----------

